# Info par produktiem >  FUZ (ФУЗ) - 3-fāzu motoru aizsardzība

## marizo

Meklēju googlē informāciju, bet neko vairāk par pāris bildēm un kaut kādu fāzu aizsardzības shēmu (kas, iespējams, neatbilst šai iekārtai) neatradu. Varbūt te kāds elektriķis/elektroniķis ir šādus slēdzis un zin, kur atrast manuāli?
Ir objekts (ūdens sūknis), kur tāds ir uzstādīts un "itkā aizsargā sūkni no sadegšanas, ja pazūd kāda no fāzēm". Itkā, jo papildus tam ir salikti vairāki kontaktori, kas bloķē sūkņa ieslēgšanu, ja uz kāda spoles iztrūkst spriegums - esot uzlikti papildus drošībai - tā ka vairs īsti neredzu FUZa jēgu šajā slēgumā.
Izskatās, ka tā sistēma savu laiku nokalpojusi, reizēm sāk slinkot kontaktori, manometra kontakti - tāds smuks, ar lielu ciparnīcu un 2 regulējamiem kontaktiem  ::  .
Gribu noskaidrot, kādas tad īsti funkcijas veic FUZ un vai ir nepieciešama tā papildus "releju loģika" tādā daudzumā? Ja nu kādreiz nāksies skatīt to lietu, varbūt var atstāt tikai vienu kontaktoru, kas slēgās sūkni, FUZ (ja tas savu funkciju pilda) un uzlikt jaunu spiediena releju (tāda melna kastīte, kur ar skrūvi var pieregulēt min/max spiedienu), kurš virknē ar FUZ iekšējo releju (šķiet tāds ir starp pēdējiem 2 FUZ kontaktiem) saslēgs sūkņa palaišanas ķēdi pie min un atslēgs pie max spiediena?

----------


## next

Nebuus tik vienkaarshi.
Tas verkjis domaats lietoshanai iekaartaas ar rokas vadiibu.
Automaatikai tur drusku vairaak nekaa tikai spiediena kontaktus vajadzees.

----------


## marizo

Laikam nemāku uzrakstīt, lai varētu saprast.  :: 
Tur viss jau darbojās (lidz sāka aiz vecuma reizēm nedarboties).
Reiz pētīju visu - kas un kā tur saslēgts, jo sāka viens kontaktors čakarēties - sūknis pumpēja no 0 līdz min uzstādītajam spiedienam, bet ne līdz max.  Tur pieslēgts tāds vecmodīgs spiediena relejs ar ieeju un 2 izejām - 1 saslēdz pie min un mazāka spiediena, otru pie max un lielāka. Un tad no kantaktoriem izveidots slēgums līdzīgi kā trigers.
Es domāju kaut kā tā:
3f ienāk caur drošinātājiem, kontaktors, kas slēgs sūkni, FUZ. Kontaktoru vada FUZ K1.1 (ja tādi tik tiešām tajā FUZā ir - to es arī gribu uzzināt), virknē ar spiediena releju. Nu un var vēl ielikt slēdzi, lai atslēgtu ķēdi - rokas izslēgšana. Tagad ir, bet vai reāli ir vajadzīga funkcija- palikt izslēgtam pēc sprieguma atjaunošanās?

Pie omas 1f sūknim vispār viss ir primitīvi - pie spiedkatla tas relejs (2 vadi saslēdz/atslēdz, atkarībā no spiediena) - sūknis. Bet 3fāzu sūknim vajag aizsardzību vismaz pret fāzes pazušanu vai nu ar FUZ vai 3 kontaktoriem, katru uz savas fāzes.

----------


## next

Automaatiskaa rezhiimaa vajag noveerst atkaartotu suuknja iesleegshanos.
Lasi pats:
http://www.kipshop.ru/aip/index.php?id= ... no_cache=1

----------


## marizo

Liels paldies, next! Šķiet šis ir tieši tas, ko meklēju!




> Automaatiskaa rezhiimaa vajag noveerst atkaartotu suuknja iesleegshanos.


 Domāju, ko tas nozīmē un kāpēc tas vajadzīgs..
Nu jā - FUZ jau nepārbauda fāžu spriegumus, bet tikai strāvas! Tā ka vai nu manuāla ieslēgšana pēc FUZ nostrādes, vai arī papildus kaut kas, kas bloķēs ieslēgšanu, ja nav visu fāžu. Savādāk - ieslēdzas sūknis, fuz nostrādā, izslēdzas sūknis, fuz atgriežas normālā stāvoklī un tā visu laiku ļurinās.

----------


## Amazons

Nopērc gatavu fāzu kontroli ar laika aizturi. Ja nepieciešams, tad varu sabūvēt visu  automātiku

----------


## marizo

Budžets jau nu minimāls.
Amazon, ja nav komercnoslēpums- kur tādu meklēt un cik varētu maksāt?

----------


## bbarda

> Budžets jau nu minimāls.
> Amazon, ja nav komercnoslēpums- kur tādu meklēt un cik varētu maksāt?


 Fāzu aizsardzību biu pircis Plazma Plus,ja nekļūdos maksāja aptuveni 40Ls.Strādā ideāli joprojām.

----------


## Amazons

Sūkņa kontroles relejs (viss vienā) 1F/3F 1..10A *RM35BA10* 50Ls+PVN
Fāzu kontroles relejs - pār/zem spriegums, fāzu secība, fāzu izkrišana, 2CO, laika aizture 0.3-30s - *RM35UB330* 42Ls+PVN
Tas ir tas ko šobrīd uz ātro varu piedāvāt. Šis produkts ir uzticams. Ja ir jautājumi tad prasi

----------


## marizo

Jā, nu jauki. Man jau patīk visi tie automatizācijas produkti, frekvenču pārveidotāji, kontroleri.. 
Sev droši vien kaut ko tādu uzliktu un viss būtu štokos. Bet šitam projektam - droši vien tiks lāpīts vecais.
Vismaz informāciju salasījos, ja nu kas - var visu automatizēt.  ::

----------

